# Cannondale Jekyll 600, Größe L (48cm) aus 2004



## Freehd (20. September 2010)

Cannondale Jekyll 600, Größe L (48cm) aus 2004

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cannondale-Jekyll-600-Grose-L-48cm-2004-/140455836285?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item20b3d1fa7d


----------

